# Why an aircraft is better than a woman



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2007)

1- Aircraft skin doesnt wrinkle as bad

2- Aircraft dont take forever to warm up

3- You can keep an aircraft from stalling

4- An aircraft doesnt get mad if you "touch and Go"

5- An aircraft moves when you tell it to

6- An aircraft does not object to a pre-flight inspection

7- Aircraft come with manuals

8- Aircraft have STRICT weight and ballance limits

9- Aircraft dont have parents

10- Aircraft dont whine unles something is REALY wrong

11- Aircraft dont care about how many other aircraft you have flown

12- Aircraft dont care if you look at other aircraft, or buy aircraft magazines

13- Aircraft dont insult you if you are a bad pilot

14- Its always ok to use tie-downs on your aircraft

15- Aircraft dont care if you are late


----------



## navymich (21 Apr 2007)

Why an airplane is better than a MAN!

        
    An airplane's thrust to weight ratio is higher.
    
    Airplane exhaust fumes smell better.
    
    You can calculate the peak performance of an airplane.
    
    You can still activate a fifty year old airplane.
    
     Airplane's last longer.
    
     Airplane's don't droop after many years.
    
     You can always tell when an airplane is going to give out.
    
     You can change the looks of an airplane.
    
     Airplanes come with manuals.
    
    When flying, you and your airplane both arrive at the same time.
    
    Your airplane never wants a night out alone with the other airplanes.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2007)

They are all good   Mich, I guess I am half man, half plane  ^-^


----------



## medaid (21 Apr 2007)

OH OH OH!!! FUNNY!!!!!  ;D


Okay seriously MB I did NOT need to know that. Besides arent you just a LITTLE young to be thinking about being an aeroplane?  :


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Okay seriously MB I did NOT need to know that. Besides arent you just a LITTLE young to be thinking about being an aeroplane?  :


No, I once dreamed of being a pilot, but then found out that they spend most of their time in a chair


----------



## Pea (21 Apr 2007)

Damn, that's funny!  :rofl:

Good thing I hate flying.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Apr 2007)

Hmmmm I think CDN Aviators is a little more accurate  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I think CDN Aviators is a little more accurate  ;D


+1.  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator, that was a good one.  There are so many more things that could be added  ;D



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I think CDN Aviators is a little more accurate  ;D


+1 to that  ;D


----------



## navymich (21 Apr 2007)

Well, he took the good ones first.  Although most of them can be applied to men too!


----------



## chiquita (7 Sep 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1- Aircraft skin doesnt wrinkle as bad 

2- Aircraft dont take forever to warm up - GET A BLOCK HEATER, SHE'LL NEVER GET COLD

3- You can keep an aircraft from stalling

4- An aircraft doesnt get mad if you "touch and Go" - MORE TOUCH LESS GO

5- An aircraft moves when you tell it to - ISN'T IT STANDARD OPS TO FILE A FLIGHT PLAN?  

6- An aircraft does not object to a pre-flight inspection - MAYBE IT'S YOUR APPROACH, CALL IT INSTRUMENT FAMILIARIZATION WHICH IS PERIODICALLY MANDITORY, OR BE MORE THOROUGH IN YOUR INSPECTION!

7- Aircraft come with manuals - MANUALS ARE ONLY BENEFICIAL IF YOU READ THEM, SEEKING DIRECTION ISN'T GENERALLY A STRONG SUIT IN MEN

8- Aircraft have STRICT weight and ballance limits

9- Aircraft dont have parents

10- Aircraft dont whine unles something is REALY wrong - REGULAR MAINTENANCE WILL REDUCE, MAYBE EVEN ELIMINATE WHINING

11- Aircraft dont care about how many other aircraft you have flown - IF MEN DIDN'T CARE THEN WHY DO THEY MAINTAIN A FLIGHT LOG?

12- Aircraft dont care if you look at other aircraft, or buy aircraft magazines

13- Aircraft dont insult you if you are a bad pilot - IF YOU CAN'T LAUGH AT YOURSELF YOU SHOULDN'T BE PART OF THE JOKE

14- Its always ok to use tie-downs on your aircraft - THESE TIE DOWNS...ARE THEY SILK?

15- Aircraft dont care if you are late


----------



## Strike (7 Sep 2007)

> 7- Aircraft come with manuals - MANUALS ARE ONLY BENEFICIAL IF YOU READ THEM, SEEKING DIRECTION ISN'T GENERALLY A STRONG SUIT IN MEN



Now THAT one I liked.

What's the difference between a jet pilot and a jet plane?  When the plane lands it stops whining.


----------



## Greymatters (7 Sep 2007)

chiquita said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



+1, thats the best list yet!  ;D


----------



## GAP (7 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> Now THAT one I liked.
> 
> What's the difference between a jet pilot and a jet plane?  When the plane lands it stops whining.




owwwh!!! that hurts!!  ;D


----------

